# Lake Audobon Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing has been alright, lots of small walleyes and perch...a few solid fish. Fished the north end off shore in 18 ft. Bite was good around dusk but poor at dawn. The guy in the house down from me said the best walleye bite came from 10 p.m. to 1 a.m. Picked up a lot of big fish. Glow genz worms and fatheads worked the best.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I fished there with my kids this past saturday afternoon....long story short....very windy (couldn't fish where i wanted to, house was taking a beating), no fish, cold, son melted his coat....all together the un-perfect afternoon.

Hope to give it another go this weekend.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Fished Audobon this past saturday. Beautiful day. Caught 4 perch and a walleye between my father in law, my son, & I. Not so good. Missed a few other bites. The walleye was only about 6-8 inches long. One of the smalles i've ever seen caught. Oh well, beautiful day.

Gonna be tough for me the rest of the season as I am coaching my son's YMCA hoops team and his games are all 3 or 4 in the afternoon every saturday from feb 26 to april 2.....ug.

guess i'll be leaving work early on fridays or setting up right at dusk on saturdays :beer: :beer:


----------

